# Old School, Donuts and Pretty Lights



## UrbanNokizaru (Oct 26, 2009)

This weekend was pretty awesome in my book. It all started at 3 PM on Saturday when my roomie Ting woke me to tell me someone was here to see me...
I was supposed to climb up the mountain today with my friend Down (I'll call her down, because she's down with a bunch of my ideas even the weird ones). I told her to come over and get me since I lost my phone. I expected her to show up around 12 since that was the time we agreed on. I woke when she got here and it was three in the afternoon and raining. No fun climbing the mountain in the rain. Instead we stayed in and talked and watched youtube and talked and showed off my dumpster food. After a while we traded massages then decided to go diving before hanging out at her place. My plan at that time was to go there, dive in her area and then see what my roomies were up to and crash whatever party they went to.
It was only seven or eight when we went diving so even the bakery dumpster didn't offer anything. We moved to the train station and went to her place, we helped prepare some food for the next day, also apparently I'm invited for thanksgiving tomorrow night at their place (cool a second one, sure). We cut up veggies and generally help out until around ten before we head out to dive her area. But before we dive, Down had suggested that we check out the abandoned building down her street. Her roomie says it was once a school. As we approach it I decide we should circle around it first to make sure there aren't any security patrols (more cautious now after having been busted trying to climb an abandoned building with Dreads and Guts). First obstacle, a barbed wire fence, but it isn't a problem because it's perpendicular to another fence and we can squeeze through, our patrol is slow and boring but we do admire some nice graffiti while we walk. Once we're sure there's no guards we go back to the building itself. We had brought a hammer and a flathead screwdriver to get through any boarded up windows or anything like that get in. Totally unnecessary the building welcomed us with open arms, it had a nice strong door with the window missing, needless to say we climbed through. We navigated around in the pitch black, read graff with the flashlight. The building was pretty creepy, it was really tagged up by some guys called EMK Crew and some other taggers I never really heard of. It was completely empty except one room in the basement that had a janitor bucket. Living in the building would have been totally feasible, there was even a pipe that seemed to spill water forever. We checked around every room before leaving. Down was reminded of many a horror movie while we walked the dark interior.
After heading back out we went diving at various places but only took things from Fran Prix and some gas station dumpster, he took:
a warm sweater
some mascara
some festive Christmas colored earrings
Three boxes of Krispy Kremes donuts!!!!1
After wandering around trying to find more dumpsters I called Kusa and Ting to see how the house party was and to decide whether I wanted to crash it. Kusa tells me its all drinking and smoking no dancing or anything I'd like, so I tell Down let's watch Princess Bride (I fell asleep the first time I saw it) at her place while we eat the donuts. She's down of course, on the way back I climb a roof quickly for fun. Turns out to be a good movie and the donuts are delicious too. After that I'm tired enough to sleep (but I won't for a while), so I tell Down put some chill music we can fall asleep to. She can't really find any so I play this album I like from Pretty Lights. We lay down and I take off my nasty, heavy pants (mud encrusted BDUs with pockets full of flashlight and wallet and all that) and shirt. We stare at each others eyes for what seems like forever, just holding eye contact while the music plays, at one point Down moves herself up or forward or something and that sparks it. I grab her and pull her towards me and we lock into an embrace. I guess there was some tension that build up during the movie and the exploring and the laying down looking into each others eyes. We cover the whole spectrum of intensity from scratching and biting to breathing on each others necks and caressing each other. I end up in my boxers (well I only had a tank top on before that) and Down is in her pants and a bra. She isn't feeling sex so we keep at it and just end up gazing into each others faces and holding each other and caressing each other until we lay down in a gentle embrace. It's around 6 at this point, Down tells me I'm a bad influence, I laugh, we go to sleep.


----------



## informationsniper (Oct 26, 2009)

stories without conflict are fucking awesome


----------

